# Where can I find info on the current version of the software and its version #?



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Where can I find info on the current version of the software and its version #?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Menu/Help/Account & System Information/System Info:







Current (for some people) is 21.9.1.v9.

21.9.1.v9


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

My current is 20.7.4 no version shown. Do I just need to reboot or connect to get the updated version? And if you know what are the new improvements with this version?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

First here is the manual: https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf

Then you should read some of the threads on Hydra. There is an app "Get New Experience". But you really need to learn what you are getting into before you change to TE4.

New TiVo Hydra Interface In Action

Tivo New Experience (Hydra) Yay/Nay


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Joe thanks for all the info. Read a little bit of both and some of the manual. Curious if the results of the poll are weighted in time. Disappointed early on but things have gotten better over time.? So a new poll might show a higher percentage of happy users.

Do you have a link for the sign up? I am going to go for it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

dnorth12 said:


> Do you have a link for the sign up? I am going to go for it.


On your TiVO, in TiVo Central, go down to Apps. There is one called Get New Experience. Choose that one.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Justen. So I have upgraded my two Bolts. It is definitely different but not bad. So far the only thing I don't like is when pressing the back button it tells me I haven't set up favorite channels instead of bringing up the my shows list as it did previously. Don't really care about favorite channels as my four tuners are normally on those channels and I can get there by pressing the forward button. Still watching a show and waiting for the auto skip to happen.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

dnorth12 said:


> Still watching a show and waiting for the auto skip to happen.


I don't have TE4 (and TE3 doesn't have autoskip), but I thought AutoSkip only worked when a show had SkipMode data. If you don't have any recordings that already have it, you might have to wait for something this evening to get it. i.e. wait until after a show finishes recording, SM data shows up, and then watch it. I don't think it will work if you are watching things live, or a show before it finishes recording. I could be wrong, so if I am,somebody let me know.

AutoSkip is one reason I might upgrade one of my machines, probably my Bolt. I'll leave my Roamio on TE3 so I can still transfer programs and videos from my PC to my TiVo. I hate having two interfaces, but PC->TiVo transfers are my normal use case, as streaming via PLEX sucks, IMO.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> So far the only thing I don't like is when pressing the back button it tells me I haven't set up favorite channels instead of bringing up the my shows list as it did previously.


It sounds like you may be pressing the Left navigation arrow, rather than the 'Back' button. With the New Experience, the Left arrow is no longer used for navigating "back" in the UI.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

justen_m said:


> I don't have TE4 (and TE3 doesn't have autoskip), but I thought AutoSkip only worked when a show had SkipMode data. If you don't have any recordings that already have it, you might have to wait for something this evening to get it. i.e. wait until after a show finishes recording, SM data shows up, and then watch it. I don't think it will work if you are watching things live, or a show before it finishes recording. I could be wrong, so if I am,somebody let me know.
> 
> AutoSkip is one reason I might upgrade one of my machines, probably my Bolt. I'll leave my Roamio on TE3 so I can still transfer programs and videos from my PC to my TiVo. I hate having two interfaces, but PC->TiVo transfers are my normal use case, as streaming via PLEX sucks, IMO.


You are correct that not all shows have autoskip and you must wait until the show finishes recording and then usually another 10 - 15 minutes for skip mode data to show up


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> Still watching a show and waiting for the auto skip to happen.


You upgraded to 21.*, but that doesn't mean that you made it all the way to the new Spring Update with AutoSkip, which is still mid-rollout (after several restarts: v3, v5, v6, v8 & v9).

TE4 Spring Update (w AutoSkip): 21.9.1.*
Prior TE4: 21.8.*


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> You upgraded to 21.*, but that doesn't mean that you made it all the way to the new Spring Update with AutoSkip, which is still mid-rollout (after several restarts: v3, v5, v6, v8 & v9).
> 
> TE4 Spring Update (w AutoSkip): 21.9.1.*
> Prior TE4: 21.8.*


Also, the sign-up for the Spring Update is closed, I believe, so 21.8 users will just have to be patient as the rollout trudges to completion:


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I don't have TE4 (and TE3 doesn't have autoskip), but I thought AutoSkip only worked when a show had SkipMode data. If you don't have any recordings that already have it, you might have to wait for something this evening to get it. i.e. wait until after a show finishes recording, SM data shows up, and then watch it. I don't think it will work if you are watching things live, or a show before it finishes recording. I could be wrong, so if I am,somebody let me know.
> 
> AutoSkip is one reason I might upgrade one of my machines, probably my Bolt. I'll leave my Roamio on TE3 so I can still transfer programs and videos from my PC to my TiVo. I hate having two interfaces, but PC->TiVo transfers are my normal use case, as streaming via PLEX sucks, IMO.


I already have multiple shows with skip so not an issue. I should have mentioned in my post that I was watching one of those.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

@krkaufman Thanks for the info. You are correct on the back button. I am using a Harmony 650 so I had to add a back command to the window buttons. Now it acts as expected. Being patient, tapping toes.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> Also, the sign-up for the Spring Update is closed, I believe, so 21.8 users will just have to be patient as the rollout trudges to completion:


It's now been about a month since I signed up for the spring update and still no update here. It doesn't seem like the sign up did a bit of good to get it faster.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

dnorth12 said:


> I already have multiple shows with skip so not an issue. I should have mentioned in my post that I was watching one of those.


Ya think?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lujan said:


> It's now been about a month since I signed up for the spring update and still no update here. It doesn't seem like the sign up did a bit of good to get it faster.


Worked for a lot of others.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lujan said:


> It's now been about a month since I signed up for the spring update and still no update here. It doesn't seem like the sign up did a bit of good to get it faster.


So much the luck of the draw. But, it will come . . . .


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

Speaking of this new software, is there anyway to remove the filter panel on the left when looking at my shows? I don’t really need that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jccfin said:


> Speaking of this new software, is there anyway to remove the filter panel on the left when looking at my shows? I don't really need that.


No, not at present.


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply. That's too bad.

I hope they at least have been able to fix the transferring programs between Bolts as the previous version couldn't?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

21.9.1.v11


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> 21.9.1.v11


Ha!


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

I now have the spring/summer update in place. Overall I like it. 

A couple things are annoying about Hydra though.

When deleting a show it doesn't return to the list of shows. It has to make a stop at a window about the show you just deleted or the "there is nothing to watch here" message. Who cares?

Since I use a Harmony remote it has no specific back button. I was able to program one. Prior to Hydra I did not need a back button to navigate. 

And lastly the sort can be goofy. If you have more than one recording for a series and sorted by date, sometimes the sort is top to bottom, others are bottom to top.

Overall it is not necessarily an improvement, it is though different and quite functional IMO.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dnorth12 said:


> And lastly the sort can be goofy. If you have more than one recording for a series and sorted by date, sometimes the sort is top to bottom, others are bottom to top.


With more than four programs in a folder it may not sort at all. The episode display seems to be always correct.


----------

